# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] TSMC s’enfonce dans le pudding

## Doc TB

Les fondeurs de silicium commenceraient-ils à atteindre les premières limitations physiques dans la courbe à la miniaturisation ? On pourrait le croire en voyant les récents déboires de TSMC, l’un des plus gros fondeurs du monde, qui produit notamment certaines puces pour Nvidia, ATI, VIA et d’autres grosses sociétés fab-less.
   Premier soucis : TSMC vient d’annoncer que le process « CLN40LPG », qui permettra de graver en 40 nm des processeurs complexes comme des GPU, était reporté jusqu’au début 2009 alors qu’il était initialement prévu pour la mi-2008. Actuellement, TSMC ne grave en 40 nm que des puces à l’architecture simple comme la mémoire. Très concrètement, cette annonce se traduira probablement par un retard de quelque mois des GPU gravés en 40 nm par TSMC. Les prochains modèles de Nvidia doivent par exemple utiliser ce process.
   Deuxième problème : TSMC semble rencontrer de gros problèmes avec le process suivant, le 32 nm, puisque la compagnie vient d’annoncer que la technologie high-k ne serait finalement implémentée qu’en 2010 avec le process 28 nm. Or, ce type de technologie est considérée comme indispensable à partir de 32 nm, faute d’augmenter considérablement les fuites d’énergie au sein des transistors. Il est donc fort probable que le process 32 nm de TSMC n’offrent pas de bonnes performances en termes de dissipation thermique.
   Pire, TSMC prévoit également de proposer son process 28 nm en diélectrique conventionnel  (SiON) en plus de la version high-k. Une véritable hérésie pour la plupart des experts qui voient en cette annonce une « backup » en cas d’échec de l’implémentation du high-k par TSMC. De leurs côtés, IBM, Chartered et Samsung ont tous trois annoncés la mise en place de process 32 nm employant du high-k, ce qui pourrait forcer certains clients de TSMC à changer de crémerie. Au prix de nouveaux retards bien sûr…

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Linque

Eh oui, les bits commencent à s'essouffler, vivement les qubits  ::ninja::

----------


## Sleepyfox

Ca fait 10 ans qu'ont dit que la miniaturisation va bientôt atteindre son sommet. Dans 10 ans, on dira toujours la même chose.

----------


## Cubbe

wouah, un nouvel avatar pour le doc, pas l'air d'être du Couly ça  ::huh:: 

c'est peut être l'heure de dormir en fait.

----------


## Solweig

non sleepyfox, à un moment donné il y a vraiment des limitations physiques, quand la physique quantique cesse d' être négligeable, vers une gravure estimée à 10 nm (quelques couches d' atomes en gros) après il faudra passer à des matériaux et/ou techniques différents comme le SOI, le high-k ou du graphène (cristal de carbone en 2 dimensions, épaisseur 1 atome en gros 1 nm sur 10nm pour 1 transistor) , mais pour descendre encore il faudra vraiment changer de physique et passer à la physique quantique avec des pistes comme l' utilisation du spin des électrons et non plus leur charge.

----------


## Neo_13

> non sleepyfox, à un moment donné il y a vraiment des limitations physiques, quand la physique quantique cesse d' être négligeable, vers une gravure estimée à 10 nm (quelques couches d' atomes en gros) après il faudra passer à des matériaux et/ou techniques différents comme le SOI, le high-k ou du graphène (cristal de carbone en 2 dimensions, épaisseur 1 atome en gros 1 nm sur 10nm pour 1 transistor) , mais pour descendre encore il faudra vraiment changer de physique et passer à la physique quantique avec des pistes comme l' utilisation du spin des électrons et non plus leur charge.


t'as compris ce que t'as dit ou juste réinterpreter de trucs lu ailleurs ?

non parce qu'à quelques imprécisions près du genre le transistor ne devient pas quantique, il l'est depuis toujours, ya de l'idée mais la réalisation laisse à désirer. je passe sur l'atome de 1nm...

----------


## Yasko

C'était un remix de Martin Solweig.
 ::):

----------


## Solweig

@Neo_13 "Modérateur"

Euh oui pour la taille d' une couche d'atome, c'est pas 1nm c'est 0,1 nm, désolé pour cette faute d'un ordre de grandeur. (cf .http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordre_d...deur_(longueur))
Quant à ta remarque sur , je te cite car ce n'est pas ce que j' ai écris, "transistor ne devient pas quantique", mon propos était de dire que nous arrivons à une taille de gravure où les lois de la physique quantique ne seront pas plus négligeables par rapport aux modèles actuels qui sont basé sur les transistors à effet de champ et sur une description classique associée (équations de maxwell)

En outre et comme souvent sur ce forum, puisque je ne me permets pas de remettre en cause ton "niveau" je te prierais ne pas remettre en cause le mien, je ne sais pas il se pourrait que j' ai un doctorat en physique de la matière ...certes obtenu dans un paquet bonux, y a longtemps ....

(Je passe sur ton outrecuidance et ton arrogance, pour te paraphraser) 

Sur ce, bonne relecture.

----------

